# Provera and Chlomid



## Paula30 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Im on Round 2 of Provera and Chlomid, and I am wondering if anyone else has done it ,,, And let me know what they thought of Provera more than Chlomid , Hormones through the roof on Provera, Chlomid no probs, anyone else have any mad hormone excorcist moments on provera


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Paula30

I havent had provera just clomid which was a horrendous experience hopefully never to be repeated. I was nearly goin to sign myself in and managed to put on loads of weight :-(

Jillyhen


----------



## Paula30 (Nov 17, 2010)

The weight gain is obvious on Chlomid yes , I know what ur talking about!!! Its hard going, but hopefully worth it in the end, also im getting few hives and also very dizzy!!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiya Paula
I Havent had Provera, actually never heard of it before  just clomid, flipping nightmare it was  Lots of dizzy spells and hives just like you, unfortunatley it didnt work for me, hope you have better luck


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

Clomid didnt work for me either. I had been on it for almost a year an when we saw Dr McManus in Oct 09 she asked why had i been out on it.

Horrendous stuff
Jillyhen


----------



## Paula30 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats mad , See PCOS is what I have, and Provera is a drug to take for 10 days to bring on a period, because, I couldnt get anything myself, and then start chlomid, As I said before Im on the 2nd try and see how I get on, Ill see how I get on, but the hives are unreal itchy and scratchy and the dizziness is strange, Im sure it will be all worth it in the end, thats if anything happens, but does anyone know what the next stage is after this ? if it doesnt work?


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiya Paula
after 15 failed cycles of clomid I was referd (sp?) for a lap and dye, did'nt wait that long, around 3 months. Had that done at the end of Oct 09, went back to RFC clinic in Dec 09 to discuss the results which were'nt good, told IVF was the next step. We signed our forms in March 10, starting our treatment March 11. Hopefully this has been some help  Were are you having treatment?


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Paula 
I took provera before beginning my 1st tx as my period did not appear, I didn't have any side effects but was only on it for about 1 week. I was never offered clomid so can't offer any help there but I was wondering if its a combination of the 2 meds together?

Sparty


----------



## Paula30 (Nov 17, 2010)

Its not a combination of the 2 meds together, it seems there is alot more side effects from Provera , below are as follow:

Possible side effects of Provera:
All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. Check with your doctor if any of these most COMMON side effects persist or become bothersome:

Acne; changes in menstrual flow, including breakthrough bleeding, spotting, or missed periods; dizziness; drowsiness; fever; headache; hot flashes; nausea; nervousness; pain; rash; sleeplessness; stomach pain; weakness; weight gain or loss.

Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur:
Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue); chest pain; depression; lumps in the breast or under the armpits; partial or complete loss of vision or changes in vision; shortness of breath; slurred speech; sudden loss of coordination; sudden or severe headache; swelling of fingers or ankles; tenderness, pain, or swelling of the calf; weakness, numbness, or pain in the arms or legs; yellowing of the skin or eyes.

And Side Effects of Chlomid are :

Clomid side effects

Clomid's ability to function is based on its ability to block receptors for estrogen. The body believes that estrogen levels are lower than they really are. Most Clomid side effects are similar to those seen in women who have low estrogen levels. 

Side effects that occur in 10% of patients
hot flashes

headaches

Side effects that occur in 6% or less of patients :
Visual-blurring

Visual spots or flashes

Nausea and vomiting

Abnormal uterine bleeding

Abdominal or pelvic pain

Weight gain

Breast discomfort

Other side effects, including allergic reactions, have been reported but with an incidence of less than 1%



Like all tablets Side Effects come with them so far on Provera I had : weight gain, drowsy, acne, hot flashes and headache, and hives :-(


----------

